# bloody magpies



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hey guys long time no post

i dont know about you guys but its that time of year again when the native birds struggle to find food and the big bad crows magpies and pigeons scoff what's left even going as far as murdering them (seen it with my own eyes) so this year ive decided to give them a hand

the crows pigeons magpies etc. in my area are very dumb getting close enough isnt to hard and they dont spook easily

i was wondering if anyone knew much about hunting these sort of birds what ammo to use range weather head shots are necessary and so on

im going for penetration because ill be close enough and there not that big i don't want a bird with half its ribs caved in flying around the neighbourhood so im going with blowing a nice big hole in its chest it should bleed ot quick was thinking of using lead filed hex nuts of about 10 mm for this will this work i know if a get a headshot it will be cutins but will a body shot do the damage im looking for?

regards dang magoies


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I object to the mistreatment of any magpie! (just kidding)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...head-shots are always a requirement.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...head-shots are always a requirement.


yeah then again the bird is samlll 12mm steel or a hexnut int he chest will probaly go all the way thrugh


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

dang magpies said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...head-shots are always a requirement.
> ...


...so long as you can be reasonably assured of an instant kill; we've all, regrettably, misplaced a shot, & caused needless suffering at least once. If you're on a legit pest-control rampage, the risk of these misplaced shots is statistically higher. Don't let the desired ends justify sloppiness, is all I'm trying to say. & for the love of any god for which you might believe, please PLEASE consider carefully any pic you may feel inclined to post...best of luck!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...no matter how good you are, or what level of expertise you've placed upon yourself, at least once you've misplaced a shot..


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

dotnworry



Tentacle Toast said:


> dang magpies said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


dont worry mate ill be pratising a good bit before hand and running tests but as long ass i hit it in the neck head or chest its as good as gone


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

by the way is it true that hexnuts give better penetration? this is important because im aiming to shoot it clean through


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi There,

You could use my idea of highly sharpened cuts of bolt shafts, as these will result in fairly massive amounts of blood loss.

The cuts I use are around 13 mm thick shafts or thicker; cut to around 17 to 20 mm. 
Then sharpened with a grinder or disk so diagonal opposite ends almost meet in the middle of the bolt cut.
Giving a quite gradual angle to the ammo, then "touched" up with a hand file.

Although I think any center of seen mass/chest strike with a serious feet per second shot/ammo weighing from about 3 or 4 grams.

Would be instant "lights out permanently" for any bird smaller than a duck.

Cheers Allan


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks mate that's what i thought massive blood loss is vital even with broken bones it might fly off and die messily somewhere else like my elderly neighbours flower patch its not going anywhere with a 10mm hole in its chest


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

head shot ! dont wanna risk it coming back as a zombie bird .


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Of course regardless of the ammo/shot used.

Please be careful of "dangerous space" behind what ever you aim at.

Given the ammo/shot will travel a lot further than your target, should you inadvertantly miss.

As any structures, much less people behind, I doubt anyone desires to see damaged.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

NOt sure if it is available online,

But i've seen joerg shoot good ammo for hunting,

Its basically a lead (i think) cube that looks like its been pushed in the middle on all sides, so the edges and corners are super sharp, almost like a blade, I'd imagine that'd put a bird on the floor in 1 shoot even in the chest.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

In my experience shooting at inanimate objects, it appears that things with an edge ie hex nuts, seem to do more damage but don't get as much penetration. I would say it's sort of like a hollowpoint bullet. Round balls seem to get much better penetration but do less damage. But this is just from my experience, other folks might have different results.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I see that it's legal to hunt magpies there as pest control (here), but is it legal to do so with a slingshot? What are your local slingshot laws?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I see that it's legal to hunt magpies there as pest control (here), but is it legal to do so with a slingshot? What are your local slingshot laws?


Only if you have permission from the landowner and the birds are not in the protected species category.Anyway Dang magpie my guess is you may get a crow once or twice but eventually they will learn to avoid you,they quickly learn of dangers around them.good luck.

Oh AGB there are no laws regarding using a slingshot on small game so long as it falls within what I said above.Having said that if you're continuously causing injury and not killing them quickly you would find yourself in big trouble if caught.

I'll end with this snippet if you don't have permission from landowners private property its illegal,simply put if you don't have permission its called poaching and that of course is an illegal activity if caught,so be careful and shoot your slingshot responsibly.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

I too have been watching the feeders in our garden waiting for those evil magpies and thieving squirrels to show up and TRY to steal from them.

Yes magpies are evil, I have seen many times what they do to song bird nests.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Valantine said:


> I too have been watching the feeders in our garden waiting for those evil magpies and thieving squirrels to show up and TRY to steal from them.
> Yes magpies are evil, I have seen many times what they do to song bird nests.


...feral cats are the scourge of songbird populations here..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

a crow is a tought S.O.B and smart you may get one or two but let word get out and they will see if you have a slingshot or gun in hand and stay out of the way.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

the hunting laws are more lax over than in the U.K you can hunt anything with a dog over here where as in the U.K itd only rats and rabbits crows are also considered a pest over here and you can hunt them no prob


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Of course regardless of the ammo/shot used.
> 
> Please be careful of "dangerous space" behind what ever you aim at.
> 
> ...


in response to dangerous space behind whee im aiming its a few trees and a wooden fence these are about 30 feet behind no chance of penaertration


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I hate magpies too. The last one was taken with a 1-1/4 inch rock, no penetration but instant death.


----------

